
Study links early puberty in girls to chemicals in shampoo, toothpaste and soap - spking
https://m.scmp.com/news/world/article/2179189/study-links-early-puberty-girls-chemicals-shampoo-toothpaste-and-soap
======
stareatgoats
Source study here: [https://academic.oup.com/humrep/article-
abstract/34/1/109/52...](https://academic.oup.com/humrep/article-
abstract/34/1/109/5204432)

